
Ex-Nasdaq CEO warns: Recent IPOs unclear profit path reminds him of tech bubble - CPAhem
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/07/ex-nasdaq-ceo-bob-greifeld-recent-ipos-remind-him-of-dot-com-bubble.html
======
rvz
> Greifeld referenced the WeWork IPO, which was pulled last week after a
> summer of volatile headlines about slashed valuations, confusing corporate
> governance, and a more than $900 million loss for the first six months of
> 2019.

IPO costs are always part of the expenses of all listed companies as soon as
they announce their first earnings call. The fact that this "tech startup" has
a loss of $900 Million+ in 6 months alone even before it has been listed, is
really testing the limits of how much the IPO markets can tolerate with
chronically unprofitable companies like this.

> "If you can show profitability, you’ll be fine ... At the end of the day,
> you’ve got to take away the hype."

Its a definite red-flag for a late investor to foolishly buy an unprofitable
tech stock in 2019, even at its IPO price. As there are too many so called
"tech startups" with weak portfolios are rapidly floating on the markets now
have to return that raised capital back to those early-stage investors.
Otherwise, when this IPO bubble bursts, startups who show no signs of
profitability are completely toast.

Everyone except, profitable startups and lucky early stage investors will
survive.

------
feu
How is this anything like the tech bubble when all of these big IPOs this year
have cracked instantly and subsequently remained below their offering price?

